# Aio airflow Hilfe



## Csejka (9. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weis das Thema wurde schon oft besprochen, aber ich wollte diesbezüglich eure Meinung zu meinem gewählten airflow sowie Lüfterkurven. Bitte um feedback Bzw.  Empfehlungen für Anpassungen.

Kurz zu meiner Hardware 

Gehäuse - MSI Vampiric 300r
CPU: ryzen 9 5900x
Ram: 64 GB
GPU: MSI RTX 3090ti
Mainboard - MSI X570 Gaming Plus
Netzteil: Be Quiet 1000 Watt

Kühlung 

Front 3x Be Quiet 120mm ( Luft wird ins Gehäuse rein geblasen)

Back 1x Be Quiet 120mm ( Luft wird aus dem Gehäuse geblasen 

CPU - MSI Mag 360r v2 AiO - Oben montiert mit Radiator darunter die 3 Lüfter welche Luft nach außen tragen oben 

Alle Gehäuse Lüfter sind PWM 4Pin auf sysfan 1-4 angeschlossen 

AiO Lüfter sind in Serie auf CPU Fan und die Pumpe ist auf dem Pumpen Anschluss am Board 3 Pin 

Anbei die Fotos von meinen Kurven - Hoffe ich hab es gut geregelt bin aber wie gesagt für Empfehlungen offen ! 

Derzeit ist das System leise im idle und Office - CPU taktet bei 4,3 - 4,7 Ghz zwischen 45 - 60 grad ( ab und zu Ausflug auf 65 bei Start von Video oder so Sachen - legt sich dann aber wieder stabil )

Gaming - Test Uncharted WQHD ohne frame Limit Ultra 

GPU - ca. 77 grad 

CPU - 68 - 70 grad 

So nun die Fotos anbei - freue mich auf die Rückmedlungen 

Aja Im ersten screen CPU sind die Prozente 

100% ; 70% ; 35% ; 34%

Lg Beni


----------



## Shinna (10. November 2022)

Spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen. Wenn Du so mit der Lautstärke und den Temperaturen zufrieden bist, würde ich da nicht mehr Zeit investieren. Das bringt kaum noch was.


----------

